# Steering wheel buttons start/stop/mrk



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

There are a couple of buttons on the R35 steering wheel one marked MRK and the other labelled start/stop I have tried pressing these but noticed nothing happening fortunately they aren't an ejector seat otherwise I would have a very unhappy Deborah on my hands lol!

Just went and had a gander at the owners manual And I couldn't find anything in there either, I assume it's a stop watch but where does the timer appear??


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Select the Function display on the MFD, then select the last option. It's the stop watch, which is then controlled by the button on the steering wheel.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Why thank you sir


----------

